# How much do Space Marines sell for?



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,
I paint 40k miniatures to a pro level standard. I was looking to sell a black reach's worth of painted space marines on the near future. How much could I get for them?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Pro is a very subjective term.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

you may be better off splitting it down into squads.
best thing to do to gauge prices is check out what they are selling for on ebay painted the same standard as yours and price yours about the same


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

What I mean by pro is much better than average, not golden demon level. I was going to sell the whole lot together with a few extra figure for around $50-60. Thanks Mortigar, your answer was really quite good.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Pictures helps people to adjust.

If I say I'm a pro painter, aside from technical term meaning that you sell painted models for a profession, no-one can judge painting on a "pro" rating, as it's entirely subjective. It's not like a temperature, which someone can just get a definite value of.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree. You make a very good point. I don't do this for a living, but for fun. However owning 9,000 points worth of orks, and a few thousand points in SM's means that I should probably start to sell some.


----------

